# Muay Thai Move + Form



## Rizuko Kokashi (Jun 2, 2008)

_I am a amateur muay thai fighter also a title contender now. I hold a perfect record of 19 wins 0 losses 2 draws 17 by ko's. I am going to put up some forms for people and I have them written down for people so they can learn how to do the stance and how to fight pretty much ^_^.

Jod Muay
Type: TaiJutsu
      Effect: The basic posture of the Muay Thai Style. The basic posture needed in order to move on into the more advanced techniques of the Muay Thai style. The Jod Muay is the basic step of defending but Muay is the martial art that uses the eight limbs, two hands, two shins, two knees, and two elbows to fight the opponent. This is the basic posture to defend the opponent strikes.
      Description: Picture The leading foot should be pointed straight, while the other is positioned to angle at ninety degrees whilst raising the heel of the back foot. Both the knees and the body are straight, designed to create posture. The chin must remain in the same posture as the shoulders; in essence, this means that the user must lower their chin to be level with the shoulders, while raising the shoulders and the arms for guarding purposes. The next step is to grasp the hands, keeping them raised to face level, crafting a guard with the forearms to allow defending against oncoming attacks. The eyes are straight forward, locking onto the opponent's abdomen for full view of oncoming strikes against the upper or lower body.

::::::Hong Hern::::::
After being in sitting manner until standing up in Straight manner and then turn to the right.

    * Step 1: Raise the right foot and straight it backward. Standing on your left foot. Bend your body to the front. Start to perform the dance by sprawling your arms, kneel down while turning the face side of your palms down.
    * Step 2: Kneel up and bend up the wrist to raise up the fingers.
    * Step 3: Lay your right foot on the floor then straight your left foot backward, continue to perform the dance alike the flying bird. The movement of body, arm and palm must correspond with the music.
    * Step 4: Lay down your left foot then "Yang Sam Khum" (walk powerfully in three step) to change the direction. By turning you around to the "left direction" then step out your left foot, bend your body down to " wai " the "Pra-Bhrama-tis" (the direction of Bhrama ) at the left side just one time. Repeat to perform the " Hong-Hern" dancing styles by starting the first step to the third step again but in the fourth step you must turn to the backside "Wai Bhrama" and then repeat to perform the dance. The last time turn to the front side. (which is the original direction while you sit in the "Dhep Pha-nom" form) And then "Wai-Bhrama" perform the dance called "Hong-Hern" and "Bhrama Si Na" then you play "Yang Sam Khum" and bend your body down to salute your counterpart. It is the finish of the "Wai Kru" and the dance called "Hong-Hern"_


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2008)

very nice thank you for sharing


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2008)

I fyou are a amature then how are you a contender for the championship, they are professional, are you turning pro real soon if so what org?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 2, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I fyou are a amature then how are you a contender for the championship, they are professional, are you turning pro real soon if so what org?


There are amateur championship titles...  But I gotta agree, some of the claims just ain't ringing true.

Like I don't quite get why he's describing what I've heard called the Ram Muay, which is a ritual "dance" (no better word coming to mind) that varies from school to school, as if it were a technique...  

Not to mention some confict between the posts and the profile...


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just like to know what org. because I cannot find him any where and if you are a contender someone would have heard of you.


----------



## exile (Jun 2, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I just like to know what org. because I cannot find him any where and *if you are a contender someone would have heard of you.*



QFT. 

Even those of us who haven't been on MT for all that long, compared with the founders and early members, have seen enough, um... _posing_, let's say, that we're a bit on the skeptical side when high-rolling claims to rank, to status, to standing in this or that org or whatever are made. And they get made a _lot_. So no one should be surprised iffaced with supposed championship titles that don't correspond to anything in the real world we can get our hands onpeople start asking a lot of sharpish questions. Just a thought, eh? :wink1:


----------



## Kieran (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a bad cut and paste job to me.


----------

